# Help with a size/scale comparison for a project



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

If anyone can help, please

Could someone post a visual size comparison of Sigvald the Magnificent (WFB)
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1950077_99060201213_WoCSigvald1_873x627.jpg

against a normal spacemarine & terminator SM figures.

I have never seen the model in the flesh so cannot gauge whether I could adapt him to a SM hero/character.:dunno:

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know for sure but there are plenty of warriors of chaos in chaos armour who have been converted to marines. I have the champion of khorne and he is about the same size as a marine. I have seen it converted to Kharn. I think Sigvald would be the right size but he is pretty slim compared to a marine.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response Shaantitus, the slimness is the main concern.

Hopefully someone is able to put up a photo comparison, please :cray:


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes he can I did one of him about a year ago ... I will have to get another I have a pile more ideas for a new conversion !


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Fantastic job Veritax !

Thanks for the post, he certainly fits the bill and an awesome job you have done with it. (+ rep for the figure).

He would have to be a very special character, I'll have fit some fluff for him.

does yours have a backstory?


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

I was thinking (dependant on sizing/ scale) if he was closer to terminator size (I don't do WFB so I can't even begin to guess) as I was thinking that some WFB chaos characters were may be larger than normal; possibly swollen with the blessings of Chaos, or something.
Anyway, Termie sized = possible Sanguinius base
Power Armour = Exhalted Veteran/ Chapter Champion (in the New BA dex rumours).

Hhhmmmm:biggrin:


----------

